# Pentosin Oil Analysis - 10K Mile Oil Analysis - 120,000 Mile Engine



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Decided to send in my oil for analysis just out of curiosity. Not too shabby!


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

That is some good news rigtht there buddy :thumbup:! I tried out the Mobil 1 0w40 stuff for my very first oil change but after only 5k, I was down about a quart of oil for some reason. Didnt like that at all so I switched to the Pentosin High Performance Synthetic that ECS sells in their kit. Ive been using that ever since and my engine has been running tip top, no burning oil or anything like that. Good to know that I can trust this stuff even further then my usual 5k oil changes. Thanks for posting up the info cause thats good to know.


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for posting this up....makes me feel better buying Pentosin products from ECS :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

while i use lubro moly, i love seeing this! 

i'm at 65k miles on mine, and i always think about buying another engine just around 100k... this makes me feel better!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I figured people would find it useful...so you're welcome!

I decided to try out the German Castrol 0w30 this oil change, mainly because I didn't have time to wait for the pentosin to ship. 

I will be posting up those results in about 3 months.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that a company that will remain anonymous contacted me in regards to this post. The guy stated that he was grateful that I posted these results online, and in a gesture to show his appreciation is sending me a case of 5w40 Pentosin oil. 

Just wanted to show you guys that, sometimes your good deeds do get noticed when you are least expecting it.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

xtentual said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that a company that will remain anonymous contacted me in regards to this post. The guy stated that he was grateful that I posted these results online, and in a gesture to show his appreciation is sending me a case of 5w40 Pentosin oil.


Crap, now you've sold out and lost all objectivity.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

08Rabbit1 said:


> Crap, now you've sold out and lost all objectivity.


Haha, no! I'm all about data..it will speak for itself! If the oil works for me...great, if not...I will find one that does. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Hah, I didn't know this place existed, they're like 4 miles from my house. Guess I know where I'm going next time I change my oil. I have a rabbit with similar mileage.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

What brand oil filter do you use and did you run the same filter for 10k? Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Hengst typically, or whatever ECS includes in their 10K mile service kit. Yep I also keep the filter in for the entire 10K


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks, I will be ordering the oil change kit fri.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

stupakjim said:


> Thanks, I will be ordering the oil change kit fri.


 :thumbup: It's good stuff!


----------

